# [W] Saint Celestine's Iron Halo and Marneus Calgar terminator torso [H] $$ and bitz



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

hey everyone im looking for saint celestine's iron halo. 
in case people dont know how im talking about i mean this: 










im also looking for the torso of Marneus Calgar in terminator armor. at first i was thinking of buying the model but it seems you cant buy the Calgar model in terminator armor without buying the kit with all honor guard... 
im talking about this bit, and it can either finecast or metal: 










anyway im willing to pay or trade for SM bits of which i have a lot of... 
if the lucky chance appears that someone has more then one, ill be willing to take all of them... 

please let me know if you have it or know where i could get them (bits site) and what you would want for them (bits or money) 

cheers!


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

42 views and no replies?? maybe someone knows someone els who has one???


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have the saint celestine's iron halo, where are you?


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

i live in holland but im more then willing to pay for the shipping and the halo if you wish... or we could trade if there is anything you would want


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Got any adeptus mechanicus bitz? like from the rhino and razorback sprues, shoulders, bodies?


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

im sorry i dont have any of those, but maybe i can get you some though bitzbox. or maybe there is anything els you would like?


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

it's fine, well then it's all yours  free of charge


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

that is totally awesome! i guess i'll have to name my chaptermaster after you  are you sure you dont want me to order you anything? ill send my adress by pm. thanks again!


----------

